# marriage seperation and belongings



## shakabu (Mar 4, 2013)

my wife and i have been married for 6 months now and i am on the receiving end of a abusive relationship as the marriage has slowly dissolved she tells me she wants out. im saddened by it but slightly happy to know i will be away from the abuse. she has told me that she will make sure that i am destroyed when she leaves and that she will make sure i lose my job . i bought a car for the both of us about 2 weeks ago. it is in my name and she is not on the title or the loan. but is on the insurance policy. she took my keys ( home and car) . my concern here is what i can do about the car? me not having any keys i cant just hop in and drive away. i just dont want to be stuck with a car payment for a car i dont have for the next 6 years. should i report it stolen or what should i do?
she hits me when she is upset or does not get her way. she also threatens to tell the police that i am the one that hits her .

i am in no way trying to leave my marriage, im sure its time to leave because of the abuse but it is very difficult. what should i do here? how can i protect my self?

thank you all in advance


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Call a locksmith.


----------



## shakabu (Mar 4, 2013)

i dont have the car conrad, that is an option but i dont know where my car will be.


----------



## rsersen (Jan 30, 2013)

> should i report it stolen or what should i do?


I would contact the police, yes. The car is in your name. Seems pretty clear cut to me. Do you have a joint checking account, or did you make the initial down payment on it out of your own pocket? If so, that makes things even easier - the car is 100% yours. Doesn't matter if you insured her as a driver or not.

What about the house? Your name, or hers, or both? If it's yours, have the police kick her ass out. If it's not, you still have the right to go get your personal belongings. Believe the police would be able to help with this as well.

After you have the car back, and your stuff, get away and stay away. If she's threatening to report that you hit her, make sure you are never alone with her behind closed doors. If you for some reason have to be, have some kind of audio recorder going so that if she later on claims you struck her, you can defend yourself.

Go see a lawyer. Tomorrow. If you don't have your car back yet, take a cab or a bus. Find out what your rights are, get the ball rolling on a divorce. You can even look into a restraining order against her. Cut off all contact with her.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

VAR=voice activated recorder

Keep it on you and don't tell her about it.

This little recorder will catch all her threats and lies and when the cops show up explain to them that you have been living like this for some time and you now have protected your self by recording the threats....then ask the cop if he would like to hear the false accusation your wife is making.

This even works when you are being abused, any one can hear you getting hit and what she says while hit you and that in its self is worth the price of the recorder.

Also you can pick up a pen cam and hide were most of the abuse occures. They even have cameras you can plug into a well outlet and it looks like any kind of cell phone charger.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

These kinds of spy gear will protect you and it will give you the strength to call the police 1st with out being the one huled off to jail.

Then again jail might give you the time away from this POS women....LOL

Seriously at least get the VAR for now!!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

A good thing about the pen cam is you can also find out were she is hidding the car keys.

One more thing, go get a lawyer. You will be amazed how full of crap your wife is. Again, gett the VAR and record all this crap then when you have all the protection you need to keep your job and reputation you then can call the cops have her removed from the home for the night for asulting you and inform her that you have every thing on tape and any slander she tries to attemp will only give her more trouble and it will be you that destroyies her!!!!!

Make a plan and work the plan.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Did I mention that you will need two VAR's?

One to keep on you and one to plant in the bedroom or her car.


If you got the dough buy 3 VAR's


----------

